# Lo he hecho ayer



## Istriano

I would like to know how widespread is the generalized use of present perfect in Continental Spanish (that is when it replaces the present simple).

For example, in spoken Italian present simple is almost always replaced with present perfect (no matter when the action has taken place, now, a moment ago, or a century ago ).

So, the current Madrid usage is not that strange in Romance linguistics (comparing to Italian and French usage).


Professor Lipski (one of the greatest US hispanists) says on this:
(3)  The present perfect (_ha  dicho_, etc.) is frequently used to express simple preterite action, even when the  moment of speaking is included (_lo he hecho ayer)_.


In ''Using Spanish: a guide to contemporary usage'' the authors Ronald Ernest Batchelor and Christopher J.  Pountain state that:

Amongst Madrid speakers there is currently a preference for* lo he hecho ayer* over* lo hice ayer.*


(Both links are clickable  ).
http://books.google.es/books?id=Clz...BoQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q="he hecho ayer"&f=false


----------



## Peterdg

I don't know about the Madrid usage, but what I can tell you is that in some parts of  northern Spain, the present perfect is (almost) not used at all (they always use the simple perfect). This is true for Asturias, and if I'm not mistaken, also for Galicia.


----------



## Agró

Peterdg said:


> I don't know about the Madrid usage, but what I can tell you is that in some parts of  northern Spain, the present perfect is (almost) not used at all (they always use the simple perfect). This is true for Asturias, and if I'm not mistaken, also for Galicia.


In Navarre, we would never say "Lo he hecho ayer", but "Lo hice ayer".


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> In Navarre, we would never say "Lo he hecho ayer", but "Lo hice ayer".


Agree. I didn't claim the opposite. 

What I actually meant to say is that in Asturias they would say: "Lo hice hoy" instead of "Lo he hecho hoy".

It was not the OP's question, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Lurrezko

In my neck of the woods, *lo he hecho ayer*, though possible, sounds a little odd.


----------



## Agró

Istriano said:


> I would like to know how widespread is the generalized use of present perfect in Continental Spanish (that is when it replaces the *present simple*).



You meant when it replaces the Past simple (*hice*), right?



Peterdg said:


> Agree. I didn't claim the opposite.
> 
> What I actually meant to say is that in Asturias they would say: "Lo hice hoy" instead of "Lo he hecho hoy".
> 
> It was not the OP's question, but I thought it was interesting.



I know. I can't speak for _all_ other places in Continental Spain, so I gave info only about the place where I live, which is also in the North.


----------



## cbrena

I have lived in Madrid since I was born and I normally use the present perfect in the following question instead of past simple, but I never say _*lo he hecho ayer*_.

-¿Cuándo lo has hecho?
-Lo hice ayer.

-¿Cuándo lo hiciste?
-Lo hice ayer.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> I never say _*lo he hecho ayer*_.


I agree, and I'm also from Madrid.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es un estereotipo bastante difundido que en la España peninsular el pretérito perfecto simple tiende a desaparecer. La realidad no lo corrobora en la mayoría de los casos.
En el habla, los hechos remotos, terminados y sin conexión con el presente se siguen relatando en ese tiempo en la mayor parte de España.
Asimismo ese tiempo se usa cuando aparece una referencia temporal que implica un tiempo pasado y acabado ( ayer, la semana pasada etc.)
"Cuando nos fuimos de vacaciones nos dejamos la luz encendida". Las vacaciones fueron hace meses y ya acabaron.

Ahora bien, esa tendencia es posible que existe en una pequeña zona de Castilla así como en Cantabria. Me gustaría que alguien de por allí lo confirmara o lo negara.

Desde hace poco me he empezado a fijar en relatos oídos en televisión o radio de gente común procedente de esas zonas y sí he observado esa tendencia.

Recuerdo al presidente cántabro Revilla relatando algo que le había pasado el día de la Hispanidad, cuando el día ya había pasado y él contaba "yo he llegado, me he sentado etc." donde yo habría dicho "yo llegué, me senté junto a ..."

También recuerdo a una familia palentina relatando un hecho que le había pasado hacía más de una semana " Estábamos en el camping, ha llegado la policía y nos ha hecho irnos de allí" etc.

Seguiré prestando atención.


----------



## Istriano

There are rules when to use each tense, but in many situations both tenses are possible, past simple is objective, neutral (Mi padre murió) while past perfect is subjective, emotional (Mi padre ha muerto)...

It's like _will _and _going to _future in English, in 50 % of cases both are possible (_Tomorrow it will be / it is going to be windy in cloudy_ (in a weather report)),
when two tenses overlap, one is losing and one is becoming more frequent
(a recent paper has showed that going to future is replacing the will future
in users born after 1950ies in Canadian English in situations where both _going to_ and _will _future are possible). So, I think the same is happening in Spanish, polarization...

The ''standard'' peninsular usage is _¿Qué ha pasado?_
The ''regional'' peninsular usage is _¿Que pasó?_ used in
Galicia, Asturias, León (including Salamanca) and Canarias. 

An interesting find:


> '' the extension of the perfect in Peninsular Spanish is triggered by the  erosion of relevance implications associated with the meaning of the  perfect.''


Howe, Lewis Chadwick; Cross-dialectal features of the Spanish present perfect: a typological  analysis of form and function


----------



## Istriano

There is a famous song
*Nuestro amor se ha vuelto ayer*


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> I would like to know how widespread is the generalized use of present perfect in Continental Spanish (that is when it replaces the present simple).
> 
> For example, in spoken Italian present simple is almost always replaced with present perfect (no matter when the action has taken place, now, a moment ago, or a century ago ).
> 
> So, the current Madrid usage is not that strange in Romance linguistics (comparing to Italian and French usage).
> 
> 
> Professor Lipski (one of the greatest US hispanists) says on this:
> (3)  The present perfect (_ha  dicho_, etc.) is frequently used to express simple preterite action, even when the  moment of speaking is included (_lo he hecho ayer)_.
> 
> 
> In ''Using Spanish: a guide to contemporary usage'' the authors Ronald Ernest Batchelor and Christopher J.  Pountain state that:
> 
> Amongst Madrid speakers there is currently a preference for* lo he hecho ayer* over* lo hice ayer.*
> 
> 
> (Both links are clickable  ).
> http://books.google.es/books?id=Clz...BoQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q="he hecho ayer"&f=false



I wouldn't say that myself, and I haven't noticed it in Madrid either.


Santiago.


----------



## Masood

cbrena said:


> I have lived in Madrid since I was born and I normally use the present perfect in the following question instead of past simple, but I never say _*lo he hecho ayer*_.
> 
> *-¿Cuándo lo has hecho?*
> -Lo hice ayer.
> 
> -¿Cuándo lo hiciste?
> -Lo hice ayer.


Hi
This question doesn't make sense to me. 
i.e. *When have you done it?*


----------



## cbrena

Masood said:


> Hi
> This question doesn't make sense to me.
> i.e. *When have you done it?*


In Continental Spanish, present perfect replaces past simple. You can use both questions:

_¿Cuándo lo has hecho?_
_¿Cuándo lo hiciste?_

Whereas the current Madrid answer would be always in past simple:

_Lo hice ayer._


----------



## _SantiWR_

cbrena said:


> In Continental Spanish, present perfect replaces past simple. You can use both questions:
> 
> _¿Cuándo lo has hecho?_
> _¿Cuándo lo hiciste?_
> 
> Whereas the current Madrid answer would be always in past simple:
> 
> _Lo hice ayer._




I think they are different actually. In '¿cuándo lo hiciste?' there is a past context, that's to say, we are implicitly talking about yesterday, last week, etc. On the other hand, if I say '¿cuándo lo has hecho?', I think that you could have done it at any moment, including just a moment ago.


Santiago.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> There is a famous song
> *Nuestro amor se ha vuelto ayer*




No creo que ahí ayer funcione como advervio. Es un sustantivo, o puede que incluso un adjetivo.  En cualquier caso es una frase distinta de las que estamos tratando.


----------



## Masood

cbrena said:


> In Continental Spanish, present perfect replaces past simple. You can use both questions:
> 
> _¿Cuándo lo has hecho?_
> _¿Cuándo lo hiciste?_
> 
> Whereas the current Madrid answer would be always in past simple:
> 
> _Lo hice ayer._


Gracias. 
Si no te molesta, déjame que te haga otra pregunta: ¿Te suena bien la frase "_*¿Cuándo lo has hecho?*_" ?


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> The ''standard'' peninsular usage is _¿Qué ha pasado?_
> The ''regional'' peninsular usage is _¿Que pasó?_ used in
> Galicia, Asturias, León (including Salamanca) and Canarias.



As far as I can tell, ¿qué pasó? is used everywhere in Spain. The difference is that most speakers would use it only for non-recent past situations (standard usage), whereas others would use it in any case (regional usage)


----------



## Bark

Me resulta curioso este tema porque, tras haber vivido en Madrid durante mis estudios universitarios y haber convivido con gente de prácticamente todas las partes de España (viví en una residencia universitaria), jamás había oído "lo he hecho ayer". El caso es que ahora que vivo en Londres, tengo como compañero de trabajo a un salmantino que lo dice constantemente, como apuntan por arriba hizo Revilla, para expresar acciones pasadas, incluso de meses atrás, del estilo de:

_- ¿Qué hiciste el fin de semana pasado?_
_- Pues he ido a un bar con mis amigos y hemos visto el fútbol._

El tema es que el resto de españoles lo corregimos constantemente (un madileño, dos andaluces y un leonés) asegurando que está mal dicho y por lo que estoy leyendo aquí hay gente que lo usa.

La pregunta es, ¿es correcto? Yo siempre he pensado que si el espacio temporal en el que se desarrolla la acción que estás contando ya ha terminado, se usa el simple y si todavíá estás en él, el compuesto (sea este espacio, un día, una semana, o la vida misma), ¿estoy equivocado?

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola Bark, coincido contigo en que nunca diría "lo he hecho ayer".
Pero en cambio sí podría preguntar, por ejemplo un lunes: "¿Qué has hecho el fin de semana?". Me suena natural (aunque no sé por qué y si siempre he pensado así, jeje).


----------



## Bark

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola Bark, coincido contigo en que nunca diría "lo he hecho ayer".
> Pero en cambio sí podría preguntar, por ejemplo un lunes: "¿Qué has hecho el fin de semana?". Me suena natural (aunque no sé por qué y si siempre he pensado así, jeje).


 

Completamente de acuerdo pero creo que lo que dices es porque en nuestra mente, cuando decimos "¿Qué has hecho el fin de semana?", estamos pesnando "¿Qué has hecho *este* fin de semana?" incluso aunque nos refiramos al fin de semana pasado. Sin embargo, si ya especificas, casi seguro que no dirías "¿Qué has hecho el pasado fin de semana?", ¿verdad?

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## dexterciyo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola Bark, coincido contigo en que nunca diría "lo he hecho ayer".
> Pero en cambio sí podría preguntar, por ejemplo un lunes: "¿Qué has hecho el fin de semana?". Me suena natural (aunque no sé por qué y si siempre he pensado así, jeje).



Porque consideras la acción muy cercana al presente. También coincido en que es muy natural. Diferente sería al añadirle el adjetivo _pasado_, pues muestra una lejanía temporal: «¿qué *hiciste* el fin de semana *pasado*?».

P.D.: Felicidades por los cuatro mil, Aldonzalorenzo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con los dos, Bark y Dexterciyo: si añado _pasado_ ya no lo diría...

PD: Gracias, Dexter . Efectivamente, ese post que contestas ha sido mi 4.000 (parece que me refiero a una montaña).


----------



## Lurrezko

Masood said:


> Gracias.
> Si no te molesta, déjame que te haga otra pregunta: ¿Te suena bien la frase "_*¿Cuándo lo has hecho?*_" ?



En mi zona es perfectamente natural, en especial para acciones recientes:
_
- Ya he hecho la compra.
- ¿Cuándo la has hecho?
- Esta mañana, aprovechando que la tenía libre._

Por otro lado, *lo he hecho ayer* me suena extraño, pero no tendría inconveniente en usarlo hablando del fin de semana, como dice Aldonza:

_Este fin de semana he ido a Zaragoza._

Saludos


----------



## Masood

Lurrezko said:


> En mi zona es perfectamente natural, en especial para acciones recientes:
> _
> - Ya he hecho la compra.
> - ¿Cuándo la has hecho?
> - Esta mañana, aprovechando que la tenía libre._
> 
> Por otro lado, *lo he hecho ayer* me suena extraño, pero no tendría inconveniente en usarlo hablando del fin de semana, como dice Aldonza:
> 
> _Este fin de semana he ido a Zaragoza._
> 
> Saludos


OK, muchas gracias, Lurrezko.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola Bark, coincido contigo en que nunca diría "lo he hecho ayer".
> Pero en cambio sí podría preguntar, por ejemplo un lunes: "¿Qué has hecho el fin de semana?". Me suena natural (aunque no sé por qué y si siempre he pensado así, jeje).



Es cierto. Yo también soy madrileño y siempre pregunto:

¿Qué has hecho el fin de semana?
¿Qué has hecho estas vacaciones? (Ya terminadas)
etc...

Pero:

¿Qué hiciste ayer?


Saludos,
Pedro


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Alma de cántaro said:


> Es cierto. Yo también soy madrileño y siempre pregunto:
> 
> ¿Qué has hecho el fin de semana?
> ¿Qué has hecho estas vacaciones? (Ya terminadas)
> etc...
> 
> Pero:
> 
> ¿Qué hiciste ayer?
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Pedro


 
Yo creo que ese uso es el llamado antepresente.

En el español de la mayoría de la península lo que se ve muy cercano aunque perfectamente terminado, se dice en pretérito perfecto.

¿Dónde has estado estas vacaciones? , o sea, las últimas, pero
¿Hace diez años, dónde estuviste de vacaciones?

¿Qué has hecho este puente?, o sea el último puente
¿Qué hiciste el puente de la Inmaculada?, hace ya tiempo.


----------



## Istriano

Lurrezko said:


> Por otro lado, *lo he hecho ayer* me suena extraño



Pero, es correcto.
Se trata de _Presente Perfecto psicológico_. 

http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Pret%C3%A9rito%20perfecto%20psicol%C3%B3gico.htm

Es más común en el subjuntivo:  _Espero que lo hayas hecho ayer._


----------



## Lurrezko

Istriano said:


> Pero, es correcto.
> Se trata de _Presente Perfecto psicológico_.
> 
> http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Pret%C3%A9rito%20perfecto%20psicol%C3%B3gico.htm
> 
> Es más común en el subjuntivo:  _Espero que lo hayas hecho ayer._



Interesante. Sin embargo, rescato dos frases de tu link:



> Al leer un libro preparativo para el examen de DELE de nivel superior, “punto final”, me surgieron algunas reflexiones sobre los valores de los tiempos pasados. *Le* cito:





> Yo, por mi parte, nunca he oído a la gente usar el pretérito perfecto con sentido de futuro inmediato, y aun más con un sentido psicológico.



Saludos


----------



## Istriano

Lurrezko said:


> Interesante. Sin embargo, rescato dos frases de tu link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Es un estudiante de Israel que lo dice, preguntándole al profesor de español. 
Y el profesor le contesta. 



> un mismo suceso puedo exponerlo diciendo:
> _ MURIÓ ayer_
> o también
> _HA MUETO  ayer_,
> según que lo  considere como un hecho ya liquidado y ajeno al hoy, o como un hecho que todavía hoy es operante.


----------



## Lurrezko

Istriano said:


> Es un estudiante de Israel que lo dice, preguntándole al profesor de español.
> Y el profesor le contesta.



En cualquier caso, de las opiniones de los foreros españoles creo que se deduce que, correcto o no, su uso es muy restringido y dialectal. Yo no lo recomendaría, francamente.

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

> Tanto el pretérito  perfecto compuesto (_he amado)_ como el pretérito perfecto simple _(amé)_    denotan acciones medidas directamente y acabadas o perfectas. Esta   coincidencia  acerca la significación de ambos tiempos. Así se explica  que varias  lenguas  romances los confundan en el uso real, aunque la  lengua literaria  procure  mantener sus diferencias, como ocurre en  francés y en italiano. En  España se  conserva bien en el habla oral y  literaria el uso que hemos descrito  antes; pero  Galicia y Asturias  muestran marcada preferencia por _canté_, a  expensas de _he cantado_. Frases como _Esta  mañana encontré a Juan y díjome_
> son  características de aquellas regiones, contra el uso general español, que  en este  caso diría sin vacilaciones _he encontrado y me ha dicho_. También  en gran  parte de Hispanoamérica predomina absolutamente _canté_ sobre _he  cantado_  en el habla usual, aunque entre los escritores convivan la forma simple y  la  compuesta en proporción variable.
> El habla popular  madrileña muestra cierta inclinación en favor de _he cantado_. La  misma  inclinación se encuentra también en las provincias andinas de la  República  Argentina, contra el uso dominante de _canté_ en el Río de la  Plata.»


 [RAE: _Esbozo de  una nueva gramática de la lengua española. _Madrid: Espasa Calpe,  1973, §  3.14.2]


----------



## Istriano

> Según las circunstancias, podríamos decir_: La guerra terminó hace tres meses_, o _La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses_. Lo mismo ocurriría
> en _Pasé por tu calle_ y _He pasado por tu calle._ La diferencia entre las dos formas usadas se funda en la extensión que quiera dar el hablante al momento presente en que habla.


                                  (Manuel Seco)


----------



## Lurrezko

Nadie duda de que sea correcto, Istriano. Sólo recopilo las opiniones de varios españoles de diversas zonas: si yo fuera extranjero y quisiera que mi español sonara natural, no lo usaría.



Agró said:


> In Navarre, we would never say "Lo he hecho ayer", but "Lo hice ayer".





Lurrezko said:


> In my neck of the woods, *lo he hecho ayer*, though possible, sounds a little odd.





cbrena said:


> I have lived in Madrid since I was born and I normally use the present perfect in the following question instead of past simple, but I never say _*lo he hecho ayer*_.





aldonzalorenzo said:


> I agree, and I'm also from Madrid.





_SantiWR_ said:


> I wouldn't say that myself, and I haven't noticed it in Madrid either.





Bark said:


> Me resulta curioso este tema porque, tras haber vivido en Madrid durante mis estudios universitarios y haber convivido con gente de prácticamente todas las partes de España (viví en una residencia universitaria), jamás había oído "lo he hecho ayer".





Alma de cántaro said:


> Es cierto. Yo también soy madrileño y siempre pregunto:
> ¿Qué hiciste ayer?



Saludos


----------



## Istriano

So, the difference between

_Lo he hecho ayer ~ Lo hice ayer
Lo he hecho hoy ~ Lo hice hoy
Ya me lo has dicho ~ Ya me lo dijiste_

is more stylistic than strictly grammatical,
by using the present simple, many consider it more distant from the present.

Also, the difference is neutralized with the subjunctive for most peninsular speakers:
_Espero que lo hayan echo ayer/hoy.


_I don't really trust 100% people on this forum, because many people are ashamed to accept that they use X or Y.
Maybe they should record their informal speech.  Many times, we don't think we ever use a certain form.
But we do.
So, you say, no people in Spain use the present perfect with _ayer_.
But, it's pretty frequent in movies, songs and real speech (even writing on the internet) from people from Central and Northern Spain, and some parts of Southern America.


----------



## Lurrezko

No entiendo qué sentido tiene abrir un hilo si no te fías de la opinión (abrumadora, en este caso) de los foreros nativos. Además, decir* lo he hecho ayer* no es nada de lo que avergonzarse, hombre. Si tú lo quieres usar, hazlo sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

> Simancas manifestó su sorpresa ante el hecho de que* haya sido ayer * cuando Fisas se unió en la capital griega a la comitiva española en  apoyo de la capital como sede olímpica.


 El País


> mi nuevo                    libro que he estado poniendo a máquina y corrigiendo y ordenando                    trabajosamente, y que ayer he enviado a España,


(Pablo Neruda)



> ''Anteayer  he recibido una carta de un  amigo de la huerta, Trinitario Ferrer, muy  amigo de mi hermano y me  dice que se ve con él todos los días. ''


 Miguel Hernández 





> *''No creo que esa señora haya ido ayer al teatro.''*


 Leopoldo Alas en ''La Regenta''


----------



## Spug

Lurrezko said:


> No entiendo qué sentido tiene abrir un hilo si no te fías de la opinión (abrumadora, en este caso) de los foreros nativos.



Me alegro de no ser el único que se ha fijado últimamente en esta tendencia por acá. 

Un saludo...


----------



## Istriano

Dudar es saber. 

It's easy to say: _hoy _and _ya _are used with the present perfect, and _ayer _with the past simple tense.
But, when you arrive in Madrid, and you hear _hoy _and _ya _with the past simple too, and _ayer _with the present perfect too,
wouldn't be natural to feel there's something fishy about these grammar rules. 

And then you open the newest RAE grammar, and there's that thing called _stylistics_, which makes everything even less clear.
Or more complicated, or more interesting.
The boundaries between the tenses suddenly become less strict, with some overlapping usage appearing here, and there,
not in all speakers, and not every time.


----------



## olaszinho

*"For example, in spoken Italian present simple is almost always replaced with present perfect (no matter when the action has taken place, now, a moment ago, or a century ago )."*

This is not completely true, only in Northern Italian past simple is almost always replaced with present perfect in colloquial speech and not everywhere, for example in Bologna (which lies in the North) Past simple is still used in speech. In the South, Tuscany, Abruzzo, South of Marche and even in Rome, past simple is still used. When I hear people saying "Carlo Magno è andato" or "tanti anni fa ho fatto" my hair stands on end.  These sentences sound incorrect to me. In French Past simple is no longer used in speech. I would say that the Italian usage is still in between French and Spanish.
As for Spanish, I would say:
hoy, este fin de semana, este verano, este puente he hecho
ayer, el verano pasado, anteayer hice....


----------



## Istriano

Language is not mathematics, 
Alex Ubago canta:_ Hoy te perdí una vez mas al despertar 
_
It's extremely common to hear the past simple with _Hoy _and _Ya_, even in Madrid and Castille,
and not only in _Canarias, __Galicia, Asturias, León_ (where the past simple is universal for most past actions).


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> So, the difference between
> 
> _Lo he hecho ayer ~ Lo hice ayer
> Lo he hecho hoy ~ Lo hice hoy
> Ya me lo has dicho ~ Ya me lo dijiste_
> 
> is more stylistic than strictly grammatical,
> by using the present simple, many consider it more distant from the present.



Well, the first and second sentences don't sound natural to me, so I can't tell the difference, but in the third one it could be what you said and also a question of _ya me lo has dicho_ (once or more times, no matter when) versus _ya me lo dijiste_ (thinking of the particular moment in the past when you told me that)



> Also, the difference is neutralized with the subjunctive for most peninsular speakers:
> _Espero que lo hayan echo ayer/hoy._


_
I wouldn't say that. Most people in Spain seem to differentiate espero que lo hayan hecho hoy from espero que lo hicieran ayer. Espero que lo hayan hecho ayer doesn't sound any better than sé lo has hecho ayer, at least not for me.

_


> I don't really trust 100% people on this forum, because many people are ashamed to accept that they use X or Y.
> Maybe they should record their informal speech.  Many times, we don't think we ever use a certain form.
> But we do.
> So, you say, no people in Spain use the present perfect with _ayer_.
> But, it's pretty frequent in movies, songs and real speech (even writing on the internet) from people from Central and Northern Spain, and some parts of Southern America.



I'm not from that part of Spain, so I'm pretty confident that I do not use the perfect in that way.


----------



## Bark

En cuanto a entradas en Google (sólo en páginas de España):

_Lo he hecho ayer_: 25.700
_Lo hice ayer_: 396.000

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## dilema

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo creo que ese uso es el llamado antepresente.
> 
> En el español de la mayoría de la península lo que se ve muy cercano aunque perfectamente terminado, se dice en pretérito perfecto.
> 
> ¿Dónde has estado estas vacaciones? , o sea, las últimas, pero
> ¿Hace diez años, dónde estuviste de vacaciones?
> 
> ¿Qué has hecho este puente?, o sea el último puente
> ¿Qué hiciste el puente de la Inmaculada?, hace ya tiempo.


Completamente de acuerdo.

Depende de eso y del carácter que se le quiera dar a lo que se está narrando. Si se quiere presentar los hechos con dinamismo, como si se estuvieran casi presenciando, tendemos a usar el pretérito perfecto. Si, en cambio, se quieren presentar de una manera más aséptica/descriptiva/enumerativa, tendemos a usar el pretérito indefinido.


----------



## inib

Bark said:


> En cuanto a entradas en Google (sólo en páginas de España):
> 
> _Lo he hecho ayer_: 25.700
> _Lo hice ayer_: 396.000
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Bark


 Bark, no he querido intervenir hasta ahora, porque no soy nativa y desconozco muchas zonas de España, por no hablar de otros países hispanoparlantes. Pero creo que la estadística de Google sirve para poco, ya que Istriano estaba preguntando por un fenómeno que le había llamado la atención precisamente por no seguir la norma.
EDIT:
Bueno, pensándolo bien, Google no es un foro de idiomas, así que sí, a lo mejor da una idea de los porcentajes, y él quería saber la extensión del uso.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> Language is not mathematics,
> Alex Ubago canta:_ Hoy te perdí una vez mas al despertar
> _
> It's extremely common to hear the past simple with _Hoy _and _Ya_, even in Madrid and Castille,
> and not only in _Canarias, __Galicia, Asturias, León_ (where the past simple is universal for most past actions).



I wouldn't use the simple past with hoy, but I have no problem with ya. Anyway, I'm not sure where are you getting at with this thread. It seems that a phrase like ayer lo he hecho is used by some people in Northern and Central Spain, language is not like mathematics indeed, but it's by no means standard or common in the whole country, not even in Madrid. That's at least my perception.


----------



## dilema

Istriano said:


> Dudar es saber.
> 
> It's easy to say: _hoy _and _ya _are used with the present perfect, and _ayer _with the past simple tense.
> But, when you arrive in Madrid, and you hear _hoy _and _ya _with the past simple too, and _ayer _with the present perfect too,
> wouldn't be natural to feel there's something fishy about these grammar rules.
> 
> And then you open the newest RAE grammar, and there's that thing called _stylistics_, which makes everything even less clear.
> Or more complicated, or more interesting.
> The boundaries between the tenses suddenly become *less strict*, with some overlapping usage appearing here, and there,
> not in all speakers, and not every time.


That's the point, Istriano. In Spanish, the use of those tenses is not only less strict, but not strict at all. It depends a lot on the tone you want to give to your narration, the way you feel affected by the past acts:

_Estas últimas semanas he estado ocupadísimo preparando la mudanza _(I finished all the preparations, but I still feel kind of overwhelmed or I feel that I've just finished the action)

_Estas últimas semanas estuve ocupadísimo preparando la mudanza _(fortunately, I finished that annoying task)

Nevertheless, I have to disagree with Ronald Ernest Batchelor and Christopher J. Pountain about the past tense we use with _ayer_. Right now, I can't think of any "normal" example with the present perfect that sounds natural to me (and I am from Madrid, too). Maybe I would use it in a context such as the following:

- ¿Cuándo vas a hacer la matrícula? Al final se te va a pasar el plazo
- Qué pesada te pones con ese tema. Ya la he hecho, déjame en paz.
- ¿Ah, sí? ¿Y cuándo la has hecho, si puede saberse?
- Ayer, la he hecho ayer

Note that here, the use of te present perfect is kind of emphatic, mimicing the structure of the other speaker. In a normal situation, however, the first thing that would come to my mind would be "_ayer, la hice ayer_".


----------



## _SantiWR_

Bark said:


> En cuanto a entradas en Google (sólo en páginas de España):
> 
> _Lo he hecho ayer_: 25.700
> _Lo hice ayer_: 396.000
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Bark



I got this:

Lo he hecho ayer (site:.es): About 4,420 results
Lo hice ayer (site:.es):49,900 results

So the ratio is 11/1, and that without considering that quite a few of the 'he hecho' results seem to be false positives.


----------



## Lurrezko

dilema said:


> Nevertheless, I have to disagree with Ronald Ernest Batchelor and Christopher J. Pountain about the past tense we use with _ayer_. Right now, I can't think of any "normal" example with the present perfect that sounds natural to me (and I am from Madrid, too). Maybe I would use it in a context such as the following:
> 
> - ¿Cuándo vas a hacer la matrícula? Al final se te va a pasar el plazo
> - Qué pesada te pones con ese tema. Ya la he hecho, déjame en paz.
> - ¿Ah, sí? ¿Y cuándo la has hecho, si puede saberse?
> - Ayer, la he hecho ayer
> 
> Note that here, the use of te present perfect is kind of emphatic, mimicing the structure of the other speaker. In a normal situation, however, the first thing that would come to my mind would be "_ayer, la hice ayer_".



A beautiful example.


----------



## merquiades

Otro ejemplo madrileño vivo y actual (de hoy) para este hilo:
Hemos relanzado los talleres de ...... ONG. Ayer hemos comenzado una nueva etapa llena de ilusión, energía y amor y con muchos más participantes....


----------

